# mk3 jetta b pillar removal



## OMGitsKYLE! (Apr 10, 2009)

I searched but didnt find anything. Im trying to remove my pillars in my mk3 jetta to re-wrap the interior since the previous owner did the worst job ever. My question is the B pillar has the seatbelt loop through it. How do i get it off? Do i have to completely remove the seatbelt?


----------



## MYGTI_MA (May 3, 2010)

not sure as i haven't gotten to this part yet. do you have the bently?


----------



## OMGitsKYLE! (Apr 10, 2009)

I got them out u have to remove the bolt on the bottom


----------



## MYGTI_MA (May 3, 2010)

cool... you coming tonight?


----------

